

MySQL transactions are not safe (from the command line) - TrevorBurnham
http://dba.stackexchange.com/questions/1561/mysql-client-believes-theyre-in-a-transaction-gets-killed-wreaks-havoc

======
TrevorBurnham
Just wanted to call folks' attention to this, because I don't think it's well
known. If you launch the mysql utility and connect to your database, you'd
probably expect these three queries to do nothing:

    
    
      START TRANSACTION;
      UPDATE clients SET important_field = NULL;
      ROLLBACK;
    

But if the connection is lost between the first and second queries, the mysql
client will "auto-reconnect" and send the second query—even though it's no
longer in a transaction.

You can disable this behavior using the --disable-reconnect flag.

